# best song that has a lot of bass in it



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

whats a good song that works the subs real good


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

lil jon- da blow


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

anything by the Chemical Brothers. go out and pick up a copy of Come With Us. its the best CD to test your stuff on. it has a lot of highs and lows and mids. a few tracks are mostly bass. most are all at the same time. plus, its just dang cool!!


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

Pharrari said:


> whats a good song that works the subs real good


I like "Waiting For My Ruca" by Sublime on their 40 oz. to freedom cd.


----------



## 240drifter (Jun 26, 2005)

Pharrari said:


> whats a good song that works the subs real good


There are two CDs that i know of that are like crazy, cus i have 2-12s in my car, they are: Lil White-Finally Phamous (#6 In the very beginning it says this is what we like to call a bass check.... and it hits until you cant pick it up anymore. Then I heard that the latest Pit Bull cd hits like all.............. You might want to try those.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

dj magic mike


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Download/Sidewinder/Base Metal remix.


----------



## GreyGhost (May 16, 2004)

Pharrari said:


> whats a good song that works the subs real good


If you like Hip Hop, check out Dead Prez. The name of the song is called
Hip Hop. That has a nice bass line in it!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

a Hz cd


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Here is a link to some BASS SONGS. Scroll down until about half way down the page. You will see Bassatronics listed there:

http://www.realmofexcursion.com/downloads.html


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Azgrower said:


> Here is a link to some BASS SONGS. Scroll down until about half way down the page. You will see Bassatronics listed there:
> 
> http://www.realmofexcursion.com/downloads.html


Very SICK link. I love it. Got anymore? Also, check on Limewire, they got some good stuff.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Pacman said:


> Very SICK link. I love it. Got anymore? Also, check on Limewire, they got some good stuff.


I have more links to test tones, but they are just different types of tones generated at specific frequencies used mainly in system imaging and testing. But if you want it, here it is:
http://www.teamtreo.com/view.php?showme=Free_Test_Tones


----------



## jpap2369 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Reply*

there is this song called damn it man by pitbull, it's one of the bassiest songs i've ever heard. The bass hits so hard it's hard to hear the vocals clearly.


----------



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

live4snow said:


> I like "Waiting For My Ruca" by Sublime on their 40 oz. to freedom cd.


thats what i was gonna say


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

i dont even like this kinda rap that much...
but damn!!!!
its called "rumble" or "we gon rumble"
by Three Six Mafia
i swear when i first heard it on my computer ( i have a sick 6.1 set up with an 8" subwoofer) it knocked shit off the shelves IN THE KICTHEN!!!!!! i was nvr able 2 do that with any song!!!! 
try it its a bicth 2 get though


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Gucci Mane - So Icy


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry the song is called Trap House not Icy and you can get it here 

http://music.download.com/guccimane/3600-8525_32-100684822.html


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

da intro off lil jon's kings of krunk cd....man dat shit will blow yo damn eardrums


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

jpap2369 said:


> there is this song called damn it man by pitbull, it's one of the bassiest songs i've ever heard. The bass hits so hard it's hard to hear the vocals clearly.


if thats the case then your mids/tweets (front stage) cant keep up with the subs....you need better front stage speakers!


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

sentdawg said:


> da intro off lil jon's kings of krunk cd....man dat shit will blow yo damn eardrums


There are so many songs that will make your subs pound. the whole lil jon cd will hit hard, and I recommend any old school ying yang twin songs. If you want newer songs that bumps I recommend still tippin and give me that.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ohh wisper or "wait" by ying yang twins doesnt hit but it has really sick continuous bass


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Also check *HERE* for more songs.


----------



## DJSINR (Jun 24, 2005)

*bass cd's*

If you want some older stuff, try these

Bass Mekanik (Sp?), some ok bass songs but then it has a section with testing levels. 

Base Cube & Bass Cube II - very low bass nice tracks. 

If you want to feel some cool bass try:

Mr. Oizo - Flatbeat (backwards bass)
Beastie Boys - Paul revere (backwards bass)

I went to a bass competition and they were actually using Bartman - Simpsons Cd as the tester? go figure. 

DJSiNR


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

Stanley clarke very loud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

50 Cent - Somebody is gonna die tonight

anything 3 6 Mafia...especially late night tip

I cant beleive nobody said Bia Bia

Ciara - Oh

Everything on the Ying Yang Twins - My brother and me album (NOT ME AND MY BROTHER!!!)

Dr. Dre causes me to adjust my rear view every minute or so....


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Alot of trance or tribal hits hard too.. some of the continuous thumps on tribal are really hard... lol i found out the hard way..... blew my computer sub.... sounds like $h!t now when the volums up.... 
be carful i mean really... rythmatic bass is alot more work on your speakers than just base that is continuous liek whisper b/c it has to reticulate from no base to a ton of base ever .6 seconds.. lol 
Just for the record anyone who likes trance... Cosmic Gate is the SHIT!!!! lol


----------

